# Its a record



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, actually, its not. Its a box. But it is the first time I have made a box to order, and its the first time I have kept track of time spent, and its the first time I have worked a full sunday on a box (SHE is not amused).

My last yin yang box sparked an almost war between two friends. One has a wife who is chinese and he felt it would please her. The other has a wife who is celebrating her 50th this weekend and wanted a special present.

The box went to the first person who had seen it (the one with the wife who is chinese)
The other asked if I could make another for the following weekend.
I felt a little guilty about showing him it in the first place as I was certain it would go the first guy, so I started out sunday morning scrounging through the workshop top see if I had enough bits. 8 hours later I quit for the day.
Monday was another 8 hours.
This morning was 4 to make it an even 20 hours.

Way too much stress for this old age pensioner. I might take another commission, but delivery will be a minimum two weeks from order. 

5 different woods in this one, can you name them all? EDIT!!!, just realised there is one wood that can not be seen in these pics, so youre looking for only 4, and that should be easy.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Speaking of keeping track of time, some years ago I found a $5 stopwatch at WallyWorld, and got it. Figured I'd check how close I figured some of my work was. Turned out I was horrendously off on a lot of it. A small job I thought I usually got thru in about 5 minutes, or les, turned out to be a minimum of 10 minutes, and usually at least 5 minutes more than that. Some other 5-10 minute jobs, more like 25 minutes plus. Shocked me. So, sat down and figured how I was doing things, and what I could change. Turned out I was able to just change how I did things, got the same results, in a whole lot less time. I've still got the stopwatch, and thinking of trying it again, once I get back in the shop.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another beauty, Bob. This is a great variation of the ones you've made with vertical glue-ups of the layers. Another one that I want to try. Thanks.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't seem to get the "like" button to work, but love the box 
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

No words, just...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Bob.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Can't seem to get the "like" button to work, but love the box
> Herb


whole bunch of stuff ain't working right...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Bob.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Another beautiful creation Bob , just wow!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

It's no wonder "She" was not amused,you create beautiful works like these for other women.But seriously Bob,fantastic job once again.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

"SHE" is very taken with the walnut / maple contrast. Now I have to make ANOTHER box just for her. better take a bit longer on this one i think.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> whole bunch of stuff ain't working right...


Still the same, no like button working
Notifications show 3, sends me to PM instead
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> whole bunch of stuff ain't working right...


Still the same, no like button working
Notifications show 3, sends me to PM instead
Herb

Submit reply still not working
Try advanced

That seemed to work


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very good, Bob! What finish did you use on that? And maybe I missed it but what is the overall size?

David


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bob,

This is really nice.

Frank


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I normally finish with home made wipe on poly, but this was such a rush job that there wasnt time to apply two or three coats, so I used furniture wax straight onto 320 grit sanded surface.
No famous brand, just a good quality wax that had to be rubbed in and then buffed an hour later. 

I got 4 coats on in a day, and that was it.
First time I have made a matt finish box, but i think it wont be the last.

The tech stuff;
6" front to back
5" across
4" high when on the stand.
One large internal drawer.

nobody mentioned the woods;
American black walnut
cherry
birch ply
maple
mahogany.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice box Bob!


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

*Doggone it Bob!*



sunnybob said:


> I normally finish with home made wipe on poly, but this was such a rush job that there wasnt time to apply two or three coats, so I used furniture wax straight onto 320 grit sanded surface.
> No famous brand, just a good quality wax that had to be rubbed in and then buffed an hour later.
> 
> I got 4 coats on in a day, and that was it.
> ...


I just got here! I was going to ask if one of us got the wood correct, if we get a box in 2 weeks? LOL I wouldn't have won anyway, I would not known "black" walnut or mahogany. But it's beautiful.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work !


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## jwayne (Mar 10, 2014)

You are a true craftsman, It is a very nice piece. . . And the Baltic Birch plywood added the perfect touch! !

Thanks for showing , John


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's a beauty, Bob. Really nice colours. I like how you did the pulls as part of the design.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

The pull handles were made with a hole saw, just by leaving out the pilot drill. I've been singing the praises of holes saws over forstner bits to another box maker and this little trick really won my argument for me.


----------

